# ........................................



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

..................................................


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL....missed this ...Thanks Don ! They sure are looking good ....quite the mix of fish!...7 silver dollars would look good in there ....:lol:.....cant wait till I can set up again.........its been tooo long ....do have 2 tanks tho


----------

